# Seco UFO90 any good?



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I can get a used Seco UFO90 DC for $85 (new $255). Its maybe 4 years old with not much time on it. It has a 1 hp motor and a 30 micron filter bag. Very similar to other units made overseas. I will use for my lathe 90% of the time. What do you guys think?

Thanks,

Paul


----------

